# What's your place on the Kinsey scale of sexuality?



## emily64 (Jun 5, 2012)

My brother came out as bisexual to my family about a month ago, after having told most of his friends and coworkers. My mom has struggled with it - not because he likes other males, but because she doesn't understand his personal definition of "bisexual". 

Sexuality is a gradient, and Kinsey illustrated this with a scale. (For more information, The Kinsey Institute - Kinsey Sexuality Rating Scale has a basic overview, along with links to other research, probably more valid than wikipedia.) 

Some images of the scale:



















As the page I linked to states, there isn't a test. However, the internet makes tests for everything. Here's one if you can't classify yourself or feel like taking a test: 

Kinsey Scale Test

The options posted correlate with those of the posted test.

(I've also been thinking of this topic because one of my professors said some government official in Spain wanted to ban the video for "Can't Remember to Forget You" by Shakira and Rihanna because of its mildly suggestive content.)


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

2


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

INFJ and a Kinsey 0 heterosexual.


----------

